# Bought a "faulty" Expobar Office Lever



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

So I've been enjoying my Gaggia Classic for many years now thanks to help from forum members.

While browsing FB this afternoon I stumbled across an Expobar Leva Dual in need of repair less than 2 miles from my house. After small transaction it was mine.

Here she is. Apparently it turned itself off one day and they could smell burning. You see why below.

I bypassed the reservoir switch and it turned on as expected. The pressure in the bottom gauge rose - I believe its the water boiler but then we had a spurt of water from the rear boiler from the vacuum relief valve. Now judging from the hard water in Stamford I suspect the machine has never been decaled or cared for much in its life (2011) and this has damaged the valve.

I now smell what could be burning - could that be because of the water thats escaped through the valve? Is there any I need to check to make sure it doesn't turn into a shiny bomb?

I'm happy to work in it DIY but if there is anyone semi local - i.e within a couple of hours that would help me take a look one evening weekend then that would be great too. This dual boiler stuff is much more complicated than my Gaggia which I have had apart numerous times for cleaning, pressure correction and wand mod etc..

Your guidance would be appreciated.

Cheers Ferd

























Here is where the suspect the burning was coming from with its previous owner. Could it be the water coming into contact with the connectors on the top of the unit?


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Upon further inspection I believe the valve has failed causing the water to damage the liner inside the casing. This caused it to sag down and come into contact with the top of the boiler - queue burning smell. A valve is only about £15 and it'll need decaling too.

The pump is working but at this point neither the steam or hot water wand are working. Do they rely on the pressure in the rear boiler thas escaping through the vacuum valve?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

No first hand experience but yeah the steam boiler does the hot water too

The thing is..... I thought the Expobar Office Leva was HX so I guess yours is the Expobar Leva Dual Boiler so:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine-reservoir-plumb-in.html

or

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/expobar-leva-dual-boiler-coffee-machine-reservoir.html


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that - you're very right.

TBH it was kinda an impulse buy and I'm only going by what the ad said. The paperwork says it's a Office Leva 1 GR made in 2011.

Checking the prices it seems I might have nearly stolen the machine considering I paid very, very little for it (sold as spares). Just need to get it going without killing myself haha


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Ferdy said:


> Upon further inspection I believe the valve has failed causing the water to damage the liner inside the casing. This caused it to sag down and come into contact with the top of the boiler - queue burning smell. A valve is only about £15 and it'll need decaling too.
> 
> The pump is working but at this point neither the steam or hot water wand are working. Do they rely on the pressure in the rear boiler thas escaping through the vacuum valve?


There's the safety valve and the anti vacuum valve in that picture. The anti vac does splutter a bit as the boiler comes up to temperature but then should seal shut once the water reaches boiling. Does it just keep spluttering?


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I didn't risk letting the Anti Vacuum valve splutter too much as quite a lot of water was going onto the top of the boiler. Judging by the surface corrosion on the top I think its been doing it for some time.

The boiler went round to 9 bar with no pressure in the rear boiler so I'm pretty certain its toast.

It's only a £15 part so happy to replace - especially considering it nearly set it on fire for the last owner.

Is there anything else I need to look out for?


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

Hi, if you go to the bottom of the Bella Barista web page, click 'quick links' then 'coffee machine reviews' there's a link Expobar Leva Dual Boiler written by DavecUK that is helpful to read, explains the workings of the machine in detail. Also when you order parts from BB ask for a copy of Expobar Office Leva user guide, also written by DavecUK, and normally sent out with new machines, again an essential read.

Good luck with the fix, it'll be worthwhile when all is sorted.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that. Just spoke to Jordan @ Bella Barista and I've ordered some new parts for the machine. Vacuum Breaker, Filter, Fill probe and most importantly some Coffee.

They are quite local to me so I'll pop it over there if needed, he really seemed to know his stuff!

Thanks to you guys for your help so far! Stay tuned!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

You can turn the steam boiler off (one of the switches on the front) so you could test the brew boiler out without worrying about the steam boiler spluttering too much - depends if you're comfortable running the machine in its current state though.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks for that.

The brew boiler seems to be OK. It reached pressure but the water spewing out the vacuum valve scared me a bit. The parts will be here tomorrow so I'll get them fitted and start the descaling process.

If if I have any further issues it'll be heading over to Bella for a full service but TBH for what I paid I'm trying to do as much DIY as possible.

Its covered in kitchen grease and what ever else so once it's together again I'll clean it and try to buff it back to it's former glory. Then it'll be time to say goodbye to the Gaggia however I'm a little reluctant - I've been very lucky with it.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ferdy

Is the burnt bit just thin plastic film? Mine had this inside the casing that had started to peel away in places so I removed it. I think its just the protective film that would have been on the stainless sheeting at manufacture. I thought mine was just an oddity and it hadn't been removed during manufacture.

My guess is its a jeebsy suggested and its the anti vac valve that's not sealing (limescale?) causing the water spurt and the burning is just the plastic on top of the boiler. Fingers crossed fitting the new anti vac valve you've ordered and getting rid of the plastic will sort it, then give it a good descale (A bit of a PITA but essential) Hopefully you got a bargain.....


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah its the plastic film inside the casing. With all that heat its just a fire waiting to happen. Looks like the steam from the vac breaker made it sag until it came into contact with the top of the boiler. Certainly worth checking if anyone here has one.

I've also ordered a new water level probe to make sure its filling correctly. Might even treat it to a new pump at some point too.

Even with a few extras including a couple of bags of coffee from BB I'm not even out of £100 from the entire machine. I'll be over the moon if I get it sorted.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

that must qualify at the bargain of the year


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Had someone not already offered £50 for it just for the parts it would have been free. Was literally 2 miles from my house too.

It was actually listed for free!


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Bargain!

I'm sure you will get it match fit again

Keep us posted.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

The parts just arrived. I'll update you all later on this evening.

Again thanks to everyone for their help and advice.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Holy crap, what a bargain! It's amazing people don't investigate a little further with these things before writing them off.

I've been wanting one of these machines for ages. Bit jealous.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ferdy

My machine was also made in 2011 so its quite an early Mk4, maybe on the later ones they got round to peeling the plastic off.....

When you get round to descaling just a word of warning. When I did mine he citric acid killed the boiler temp probe. On my machine this just screwed directly into the top of the boiler so was exposed to the acid. The replacement part had a brass sleeve that screwed into the boiler first and the probe screwed into that so its kept directly out of contact with the water/acid. Yours may be fine and I just got unlucky but just a heads up.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

So out came the spanner's!!!

Here is the old vacuum breaker and the new shiny one in situ. It doesn't look too bad but well worth replacing. Just make sure you hold the fixing to stop the whole unit spinning.




























The water level level probe wasn't that bad either but again that was an easy swap out. Just needed cutting to size and a new top nut popping on. Jut make sure you file down any sharp edges after cutting down to size.



















Next the water water filter. The old one looked about had it so this was replaced.










Then the moment of truth. I switched it on and slowly the machine comes to temperature. A displayed 9 bar in the brew boiler and the steam boiler raising slowly too. Only a spurt of water from the vacuum breaker - certainly not an issue. Then....



















Boom. Power trips.

First thoughts are that the brew boiler heating element had popped. The rear steam boiler is hot to touch but the front boiler was stone cold with a displayed 11 degrees with the very cold water that was pumped in.

Any thoughts on this. Changing the brew heating element doesn't sound too bad but I'm tempted to pop it over to Bella Barista for a full service and fix.

Oh well. It was too cheap to be an easy fix.

Let the fun and games continue.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Ferdy said:


> So out came the spanner's!!!
> 
> Here is the old vacuum breaker and the new shiny one in situ. It doesn't look too bad but well worth replacing. Just make sure you hold the fixing to stop the whole unit spinning.
> 
> ...


Ferdy,

First and foremost, be careful - electricity is dangerous, and so is boiling water!

First thing that stands out to me is that you say the boiler is up to 9 bar. I've not owned a dual boiler machine before, but surely the bottom gauge should show brew pressure i.e. with the pump running whilst making coffee. If you are getting 9 bar is the pump running, because if not that doesn't seem to make sense? My HX machine runs boiler pressure of around 1.2 bar.

If the pump is running surely water is running out of the group?

I notice your machine has a PID - I presume the display comes on? And if you have one cold boiler, have you definitely switched them both on?

Simon


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Simon

Thanks for that. Don't worry - I'm always very careful of both of them. Had the pressures gone over what I expected then it would have been turned off. I was also very careful not to touch anything whilst it was on.

I expected both boilers to turn on together TBH. Both the switches on the front were on - indicating the steam was on too. Yes the bottom one was the brew boiler and the top one was the steam one. The PID showed the ambient temp of the cold water (11 deg) which is why I think there is an issue with the brew element. I checked all the connections with the power off before I turned it on to I can't see it being anything like that.

Others with similar issues also report element failure due to the element splitting and letting in water.

I've pretty much decided that it's going off to Bella for a fix anyway so it's all back together now. No more spanners for me.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

Ferdy said:


> Hi Simon
> 
> Thanks for that. Don't worry - I'm always very careful of both of them. Had the pressures gone over what I expected then it would have been turned off. I was also very careful not to touch anything whilst it was on.
> 
> ...


Sending it to BB sounds like a good plan! Still confused why the brew gauge rose to 9 bar, or did you start the pump? Anyway, good luck and keep us all updated


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

It was weird. Without the boiler on I expected no pressure at all however the diagrams on the BB site show that they are connected. I expect that the bigger element in the steam boiler is used to pressure the brew boiler with the smaller element only being used for heating the brew water.

Please someone correct me if I'm wrong.

I'll drop it off at BB in the next week so they can sort it and give it a clean bill of health.


----------



## SimonN (Feb 4, 2016)

.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The sequence of events as you describe them does not seem right.

If I were you I would try to address one thing at a time, one boiler at a time.

As has been said, such a high pressure should only be seen when pulling a shot. Have you had the pump running? have you tried the flow through the head?

With the steam boiler turned off you could test the remaining functions.

It might be nice to have at least an idea of what is needed before you ask BB for a quote


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

The pump kicked in when I turned it on which I believe would be been refilling the tanks.

You do have a point tho. Without the pump running - which it wasn't it should only be the steam boiler under pressure. I did put a little water through the head but only a drop.

All I know is the brew boiler was stone cold and I'm a little reluctant to run it through again incase it trips the power again. It didn't go down well with the family.

I know what you mean though about seeing what's wrong - I'll be making sure BB justify any repairs they make.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The steam boiler can be turned off completely. It does pre-heat water for the brew boiler but only if it's on - one reason why people say recovery isn't as good with only the brew boiler on.

The pressure gauge shows pressure in the thermosyphon, so as it's heating up and at rest it can show anything up to 10 bar - if you raise the lever very slightly it'll release the pressure. That gauge is only really useful when the pump is running (or if you have it plumbed in).


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> The steam boiler can be turned off completely. It does pre-heat water for the brew boiler but only if it's on - one reason why people say recovery isn't as good with only the brew boiler on.
> 
> The pressure gauge shows pressure in the thermosyphon, so as it's heating up and at rest it can show anything up to 10 bar - if you raise the lever very slightly it'll release the pressure. That gauge is only really useful when the pump is running (or if you have it plumbed in).


Thank for confirming that Jeebsy - makes me much more confident that its not anything more serious. I'll get it booked in for a service and fix - I plan to keep this a very long time so I'm happy to spend some money making it right.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ferdy

I just re read the symptoms and had a look at my machine. I may be wrong but I think as has been previously suggested it could just be the heating element in the brew boiler. I believe the steam boiler heats up first, once its up to pressure then the brew boiler fires up. That could be why it trips after its been on for a little while not straight away when you switch it on.

Might be worth changing this element before taking it to B.B? or disconnecting the brew boiler and seeing if it doesn't trip.

Maybe if you do go down this route you could plug it into a plug in type RCD, rather than relying on the house RCD- that may stop it tripping out the whole house?

Of course taking it to B.B is safer.......

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks Russ. Have you ever changed a heating element in one?

It doesn't look the easiest thing to change.

I'd also like to have all the gaskets changed too.

I've already had the spanner's out so I'm not afraid but I don't want to damage anything.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I thought Brew boiler was always first, then steam it is on my Duetto?

/


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Ferdy

No sorry mate I've not changed one, I believe you get to it via the removable plastic grill under the machine? @Jony Not 100% for all machines but on my Expobar the steam boiler deffo comes up to temp (and pressure) and the element light comes on 1st. When its up to pressure the light goes off then the brew boiler (temp display on PID) starts to rise.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

That makes sense - it's exactly what happens with mine.

Google says that it needs an impact wrench to undo the heating element. I certainly don't have access to one so I'm out. It'll be dropped off at B.B. next Saturday. If they break it - it's their fault lol


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Sounds like a plan, hope they get it sorted for you

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ferdy said:


> That makes sense - it's exactly what happens with mine.
> 
> Google says that it needs an impact wrench to undo the heating element. I certainly don't have access to one so I'm out. It'll be dropped off at B.B. next Saturday. If they break it - it's their fault lol


Coffee forums say take it to your local car garage...

Though I think yours is the wiser route to take.  Hope it gets all fixed up, let's face it, it owes you very little.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Russ said:


> @Ferdy
> 
> No sorry mate I've not changed one, I believe you get to it via the removable plastic grill under the machine? @Jony Not 100% for all machines but on my Expobar the steam boiler deffo comes up to temp (and pressure) and the element light comes on 1st. When its up to pressure the light goes off then the brew boiler (temp display on PID) starts to rise.


In fact I don't know, sorry about the butt in, I going to check this morning, as I have it on timer. Will check when I get in.


----------



## _shakeyjake_ (Dec 16, 2016)

Jony said:


> I thought Brew boiler was always first, then steam it is on my Duetto?
> 
> /


I was reading a long form review of the expobar this morning on bella barista's website. The steam/brew boiler works on a heat exchange style system. The cold feed goes into the steam boiler, that heats first, then the steam boiler heats a heat exchange pipe from the steam tank to the brew tank. Then the brew boiler element kicks in. It's supposed to be a more efficient way of heating as it uses less energy and requires a smaller element. Also supposed to help with temp stability and thermal mass of the whole system.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

@Russ defo the steam bolier first,haha sorry about that


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

@Ferdy

Any news?

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Dropped the machine of at Bella last weekend and I'm waiting to hear back.

They're a man down at present and I'm still enjoying my Classic so no rush.

Hoping it's just the brew element but I'll update you all when I know more.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Well it should be back next week. And hope all is well.


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

@Ferdy any news yet on your machine?


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Nothing yet. I know there're a man down so

I'm in no rush. Gonna give them a call tomorrow for an update


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Just got off the phone to BB.

The machine is ALIVE!

Its had a new pressure breaker and generally just a damn good service. They found a couple of points that were leaking and causing the power issues but thankfully the element was fine.

All being well I'll pick it up next Friday







- It still need a DAMN good clean and polish. Any suggestions on the best way to restore the finish once I've removed the years of grime from it,


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Ferdy said:


> Just got off the phone to BB.
> 
> The machine is ALIVE!
> 
> ...


Restoring the finish is difficult if its really badly scratched up. I restored a VBM which had been cleaned with a scourer and had a very badly dinged group, but the process involved taking the whole thing apart, rechroming the group (after sanding out the dings and polishing) and polishing the panels on a bench grinder with compounds and mops. You can get a pretty good finish doing this (not perfect, unless you have a well sealed/dust free environment) but its a lot of work.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Ferdy said:


> Just got off the phone to BB.
> 
> The machine is ALIVE!
> 
> ...


That's great news, it just shows that bargains are out there if you get lucky. Hope it hasn't cost you too much and you can polish it up well. Best of luck.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Not had the bill yet!!


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Its ready to collect!

One of the fittings on the base of the boiler was leaking and causing it to trip and needed a new safety valve. It's also had a full internal clean and descale. The price of the repairs were less than £100 and I had budgeted over £200 just in case.

I'm over the moon with the result and also the service from BB. Picking it up on Saturday and it'll have a proper deep clean over. I'll post come pictures when its been properly cleaned and taking it's rightful place in the office


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Incredible price - would have taken you/me/average joe several hours to diagnose, wait around for parts and fix. Unless you are swimming in free time then £100 is a bargain to save you that hassle!


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Incredible price - would have taken you/me/average joe several hours to diagnose, wait around for parts and fix. Unless you are swimming in free time then £100 is a bargain to save you that hassle!


I'm pretty chuffed tbh. It owes me less than £150 in total plus a couple of trips to B.B. I'm picking it up on Sunday and look forward to giving it a good clean and degrease.


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

So.... I picked up the Leva from BB today.

When I bought the machine it had been sat in kitchen grease and mank for a while. Even BB commented that it was in need of a wipe down.

Here it was when I picked it up










And here it is after a damn degrease, clean and polish.










Not bad









So what did it cost me...

£50 purchase price

£26 vacuum breaker and water probe

£67 invoice from BB for final repair

That's me in it for £143 and two trips to Wellingborough (£20 fuel). It's safe to say that I'm quite happy with that.

I'm not going to have a chance to try it until tomorrow as it will live at my work (where my grinder is). I have all the faith in BB that it will be fine and can honestly say that Jordan and the guys there have been great.

I'll report back tomorrow when I've used it in anger. I can't wait for some dual boiler action!


----------



## russe11 (May 12, 2012)

Excellent... Love a story with a happy ending... especially when it doesn't run up a big bill! Whats the expression "speculate to accumulate"


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Ferdy said:


> So.... I picked up the Leva from BB today.
> 
> When I bought the machine it had been sat in kitchen grease and mank for a while. Even BB commented that it was in need of a wipe down.
> 
> ...


That has to be the best price for a dual boiler ever!

Hope it performs better than expected.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Well done Ferdy!

You don't need me to tell you how lucky you, got....a Brewtus for Classic money that has to be up there as one of the best forum bargains ever!

Looks great, hope she goes as good as she looks, pretty confident she will if B.B have given her the once over.

Better get that Classic and the MC2 sold now and get yourself a more worthy grinder, the spending never stops...but with the start you made you can indulge a bit and not feel too guilty....

Let us know how you get on, watch out for the steam wand, compared with the Classics its a bit of a beast!

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

So what product did you use for cleaning and polishing? Looking really good!


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Not bad after all that. Cheap DB


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Inspector said:


> So what product did you use for cleaning and polishing? Looking really good!












Having a young family baby wipes are pretty much used for everything. Was great at removing the scum when combined with the oven cleaner, they are also just abrasive enough but not too bad. Took about an hour to clean it properly as it was thick with grime and just smeared on the first few passes.


----------



## Dumnorix (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow! you have cleaned it up a treat!! £143 must qualify as the bargain of the millennium! (This one and last...!)


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

My coffee corner in the office is now complete! - Pics to come soon!

A quick question - I can clearly see when the brew pressure dial jumps that infusion has started - I take it I should take this into account with my timings?

The Classic was much much quicker to pressure but I take it that's because it was a much smaller unit.

Its all very foreign to me at the minute. My first extraction went in the bin and I completely messed up the milk. I suppose it'll take a while to get used to it and dial in my process.

Thanks to all you guys for your help and support


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ferdy

As soon as you lift the handle start timing the shot so you include the pre infusion. That's what I've always done and I believe its correct procedure....... otherwise someone will be along in a minute to correct me......and I've been doing it wrong for years!!

Re the steam, what steam tip is on there? I've got a single hole one that I opened up a bit with a fine drill bit, I've found I get on with that very well.

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Hi Russ

Thanks for that. Is very different from the Gaggia. That seemed to start extraction much faster than the Leva. For a few seconds I was worried that the pump wasn't working.

I've got a bottomless pf which will be here tomorrow. Hoping that together I'll be able to dial it in quickly as my shots were much better on the Classic


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi Ferdy

I'm sure you will get there. Are you weighing in and out and timing the shot? If so what are the measurements? what temp have you got the PID set at? You really should be able to get a better shot easier with the Expobar once you've got everything set up....

Cheers

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Russ said:


> Hi Ferdy
> 
> I'm sure you will get there. Are you weighing in and out and timing the shot? If so what are the measurements? what temp have you got the PID set at? You really should be able to get a better shot easier with the Expobar once you've got everything set up....
> 
> ...


Yeah weighing in out and timing. After timing the pre infusion and also moving to a bottomless PF the coffee is nothing less than sensational. I think it was over extracted. I'm also a much cleaner shot - much less spotting.

Even my milk is spot on after some practice.


----------



## Russ (Nov 15, 2011)

Glad you got there!, that didn't take long......welcome to the club.....Whens the grinder upgrade.....? Maybe you'll bag a 20 quid Royal next









Well done

Russ


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

Russ said:


> Glad you got there!, that didn't take long......welcome to the club.....Whens the grinder upgrade.....? Maybe you'll bag a 20 quid Royal next
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did find a grinder local for £100 bundled with a commercial machine. Struggling to find any information on it though - I believe it an eureka mdmca but don't know if it's worth the money.










I got lucky with this machine - don't want to burn my fingers on trying to hard to get another bargain


----------



## alexjfrost (2 mo ago)

Sorry for reviving an older thread but it felt more relevant that starting a new one....I loved my Expobar (both in terms of brew and aesthetics) and for 4 years it was no trouble at all. For the last year it has been an absolute nightmare - I've ended up replacing almost all of the main parts (the safety valves have been a particular problem). It's such a shame but I just don't trust it anymore and so I am reluctantly getting it repaired for the last time (the heating element has gone this time). I can't find any real concerns over reliability online but the long suffering repair guy (who REALLY knows his coffee machines) says that the design of the machine makes it inherently unreliable and prone to breakdown.

If anyone has any ideas for a similar priced replacement, please let me know.

Cheers


----------

